# 14' Piranha



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

Well I seen it, went for a ride in it and bought it...... Holy smokes this thing handles waves like a 20 footer. We took it out in the Gulf today at about 5:30 out of Naples. Ran about 40+ ;D in the calm bay area.
Then we went out to the open in true 4' rollers and I hardly got any spray and was able to stay on plane. We throttled down and I was sure we were gonna take some waves over the bow but to my surprise ..... no water 
Needless to say I will be picking it up on Friday and fishing on Saturday. Here is a quick video of the boat on the trailer.... sorry my mouth was wide open on the ride and I couldnt remember to video.
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqoXw0wYW9Y[/media]

I know its the same post in general but I thought I would continue here but I didnt want to ignore the original post.


----------



## FtIslandTrailMan (Mar 23, 2012)

congrats !
I always wondered about the Piranha's, now go catch us some fish and let us know how ya did, your just in time for Poonin !


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

Brought it home today ;D Ill do a few personal touches to it as I go along. Guess Ill go have some fun in it this weekend.


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

Sweet rig!!!!, def need to hit with some wax though, get that thing shining again.




Alex


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

It's gonna take more than wax. I bought some wet/dry 220 then 600 then 1200 , light rubbing compound and wax. And even then I'm not 100% sure but I think I can get it back. Believe of or not it was purple. The Piranha emblem you see in the back is where the previous owner took the sticker off . I'll try some on the transom first. 
Today I was just piddle farting around starting to make it mine.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

Some updates...
Here are some of the oxidation....

















This was after two hours of sanding....
















Well I dont think I have it in me to spend that much time sanding it, so I think Ill go with a wrap.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

I also added my own version of the brake. I had a piece of 2x2 angle welded to a tube and sleaved it with PVC and rubber inserts.


----------



## FtIslandTrailMan (Mar 23, 2012)

Yeah, your better off with a wrap. with the rate you'd be going with the sanding you might be done in the next year or so, lol
Simple wrap shouldn't cost you but around $600-$800 bucks. But you know its the same price on pictures in your wrap as it would be a solid color, most wrappers will tell you they would rather design it with some graphics, easier for them to install.
But you will have to be sure the hull is completely smooth or it will show up in your new wrap!
Show us some pics after you wrap her up!
Of course the ugliness wont stop her from fishing will it?
lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

She does fish time as an ugly duckling... It will be awhile before I do anything big as my daughter is getting married at the end of October....
The first thing I want is an ipilot from Minn Kota, the Motor Guide varimax is a Piece of crap...


----------



## craig_a_johnson (Jun 16, 2012)

Thank you for the kind words about our Piranha skiffs....we're producing them on a semi custom basis in Rome Georgia piranhaboats.com....as to refinishing your 99, I believe the original color was Navy blue I would caution you not to use 220 grit paper it removes to much gel...I had the opportunity to rebuild our hull #4 boat which was in dark green....400 grit followed by 1000 grit then 3m perfect-it compound, brought it back. Thanks Craig


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

Swiftsure:
I would like to replace the original Piranha decal. If you could tell me how to get them that would be great. The Piranha site is pretty limited.

Thanks
Glenn


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Dude, I'm liking it! Even in it's ugly duckling disguise!
That thing is the ideal sized general purpose micro if you ask me. Great find. How's the motor?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

Motor has been running great. Its not as hard to get going as a bunch of people say about merc 2 strokes. That Motor Guide Varimax is a complete piece of junk, so as soon as I can Ill be purchasing an I Pilot.
It does fish great for two and is a dream by myself.


----------



## craig_a_johnson (Jun 16, 2012)

When the business moved to Georgia we changed the logo....did you want the new design or old one which color....I'll see what I can do.....Craig


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

Swiftsure:
I looked close at the new design and do like it better than the old. So if you could do black new style it would be awesome. I think Ill be wraping the boat in a type of blue ocean camo.

Thanks for the help...


----------



## craig_a_johnson (Jun 16, 2012)

If you like go to the Piranha site and leave your address and phone # on the contact page , I'll have Shannon send you a set of the new stickers in black....we appreciate your keeping our boats in front of the public....if you run across anyone who may want to have a new Piranha 14 or 17 built we would be glade to work with you for a finders fee....thanks Craig


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks Craig
Its done. I have told many people about how satified I am with this boat. I do hope it helps. If someone close by would like a ride I would be glad to oblige.
By the way, it is no rush on the stickers as it will be a bit before I get it wrapped, but I do want them.


----------



## alanlh (Apr 5, 2009)

I filled out an inquiry form on the webpage, never heard anything.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

well hopefully you will get a response soon. The 14 is worth a little research. Good luck...

Switsure:
If you would like to send me any extra stickers Ill be glad to put them on my van also.


----------



## alanlh (Apr 5, 2009)

So far I've filled out the contact form twice with no luck. Just tried a third time, not looking good. 

I don't know, maybe I didn't enter something correctly.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

alan67
I got a phone message from Craig yesterday. He said they have been very busy with shows and such. Sounds like its a small operation. He said if I had any questions to call his cell. 
Im not sure what the cost of these are new but I will say it is a great running boat and worth looking into. Also from what I understand they are made wood free also.


----------



## alanlh (Apr 5, 2009)

I talked to someone with Pirahna a couple of years ago just as they were in the process of moving to Georgia. That person was very helpful. I really like the look of their boats.


----------



## craig_a_johnson (Jun 16, 2012)

Sorry we hadn't gotten back with you sooner...had some out of town guests this past week....Shannon put the stickers in the mail you should get them shortly......we're trying to get the web site updated with better info and pictures....the contact info was to create a mail list to notify customers of upcoming boat shows in your area.....best to call if you want quicker reply.....your right we are a small operation some times that hurts your contact time ....on the other hand we're personally involved with each aspect of the build.....no Friday boats {warranty claims]] ......We recently delivered a new Piranha 14 to our new friend in New Port Richey.....his boat is available to be seen if you like.....I believe he powered it with the E tech 50......he'd be a good addition to the forum, a certified outboard mechanic . thanks Craig


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

Craig
I hope to see your boats in the fort myers area.

also, another brag on the boat. I got caught in a very nasty storm yesterday about 6pm. The rollers were about an honest 6-8. I kept the boat idling forward into the seas for at least 15 minutes. I did have a few larger waves (closer to 10') crash over the bow into my face but I was not worried about the stability of the boat, only thing I was worried about was the 99 merc cutting out or the bilge to quit working but all was good.

Alan... I will get some more pics up soon for you.


----------



## mirrocraft (Apr 29, 2009)

It is a 14' boat. If you are honestly in that kind of water with a boat that small. I would have to question your judgement. It's a skiff.


----------



## alanlh (Apr 5, 2009)

> Sorry we hadn't gotten back with you sooner...had some out of town guests this past week....Shannon put the stickers in the mail you should get them shortly......we're trying to get the web site updated with better info and pictures....the contact info was to create a mail list to notify customers of upcoming boat shows in your area.....best to call if you want quicker reply.....your right we are a small operation some times that hurts your contact time ....on the other hand we're personally involved with each aspect of the build.....no Friday boats {warranty claims]] ......We recently delivered a new Piranha 14 to our new friend in New Port Richey.....his boat is available to be seen if you like.....I believe he powered it with the E tech 50......he'd be a good addition to the forum, a certified outboard mechanic . thanks Craig


Cool, thanks Craig. I'll be in touch.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

Toad
dont worry I wont ask you to go out with me ... [smiley=carcrash.gif]

If I had someone with me I would have beached the boat and ride the storm out there (dont want to make anyone poop themselves) [smiley=1-lmao.gif]. I have been in nasty weather in small boats many times and if you know what your doing you should be alright.
About 30 years ago while snorkeling I noticed the weather getting bad. By the time I got back to the boat (17 checkmate) a small waterspout was right on top of us. Talk about FUN ;D


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

One new update done to the boat. I replaced the standard 90 deg steering helm with a Teleflex Tilt and also replaced the cable. That was bugging me.

BEFORE









AFTER









Also
Craig
Thank you for the Piranha Stickers. I will put them on as soon as I get my wrap put on.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

OH yea.... 
Just wanted to give TELEFLEX a good shout out...
I bought the tilt helm from CL for 50.00 still new. It was from a Co. that went out of business. Unfortunately it was missing a main part. After emailing teleflex cust. serv. I was told they do not sell the part separately. BUT he was able to warrantee the part for me and bamm I have a 200.00 + part for 50.00 new...

Thanks Teleflex cust. serv.


----------

